# international 460 clutch



## missouri100 (Aug 22, 2010)

My clutch is stuck to the flywheel and there is no way to get it loose without splitting the tractor. Believe me, I have tried everything. While I have it apart I am going to install a new clutch, pressure plate, and throw out bearing. It appears my tractor could have either a 7" dia clutch or a 10-1/2" dia clutch. Is there a way to tell so I can have the parts before I actually split it? 7" seems awfully small but I don't know.
thanks


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The 10-inch clutch is the one mounted on the engine flywheel. The 7-inch clutch fits the T/A.


----------

